# Deer Poaching



## HPDLakeSgt (Apr 25, 2010)

Please look at the photos to see if you recognize these suspects. The suspects poached a nice buck with a shotgun this past Saturday, 10/15/2011. They were along the shoreline of the East Fork San Jacinto River across from BJ's Marina and probably walked in from the Kingwood Greenblelt trails. If you recognize them or have any information, please contact State Game Warden Susan Webb at 281-842-8100 or Operation Game Thief 1-800-792-GAME. You can also e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

they dont look familiar but hope ya catch them


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

live in area but dont reconize. catch them and prostitute them:cheers:


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

vunables......catch em! muss i die...


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Never seen em before hope ya'll get em! Just curious were those survillance pics? Good luck


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Never seen em before hope ya'll get em! Just curious were those survillance pics? Good luck


x2


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like trash to me....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

muddyfuzzy said:


> looks like trash to me....


Game camera, name brand head to toe camo... and anything with UA written on it is at least 50 bucks... trash with $$! haha

Im kinda interested in how the photos came about too... Somebody has one HELL of a zoom lens!!!

Hope you catch them!

(PS... and I guess the age old question of whether the authorities frequent this website is finally answered.... welcome!)


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Probably stole their clothes too. Hope you teach them a BIG lesson.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Man... I thought this was going to be a "How To" thread!

But really, Hope they get caught, penalized, and revoked!! Keep us posted.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

16 penny nail at bottom of the tree would prob show you a limp at the local bar :biggrin:... But you can't do that... Hope you catch them !!!!........ LOL


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Prob some 'not so brite' E Texas hillbillies....hope you get them.....WW


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What possible satisfaction could SLIME like this feel after outlaw poaching this deer. What a story for their grandchildren...Sheez...I sure hope someone ID's these guys oozing around somewhere.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Where did the pictures come from? Was there a witness with a long range camera?


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasn't it 90 degrees last week here? Why are they wearing coats? Seems a little odd.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

hope ya get them bastages.
welcome to 2cool also.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this a new game camera we dont know about? I would like to get my hands on one of these if the guy looked straight at it and never saw it. haha. Auto zoom it seems also. lol


----------



## duckonthemuck (Feb 23, 2010)

mj270wsm said:


> live in area but dont reconize. catch them and prostitute them:cheers:


Prostitute them? I guess that's an option. :cheers:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

How come there are no pictures of the deer they are said to have poached?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I hope you get them sargent. Alot of those deer on the greenbelts up here are like pets. Anyone who would shoot one is nothing more than a thief and can't call themselves a hunter. If I can help in any way please send me a PM and I'm onboard. Baker


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

68" and 28 1/2 yr old. 

Ground check 'em


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Something is a bit fishy here. I cant quite put my finger on it.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The other thread on this forum...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=374374

had this comment...
*The photos were taken by some bird watchers who were in the area and heard the gun shot."*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mallardman02 said:


> Wasn't it 90 degrees last week here? Why are they wearing coats? Seems a little odd.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing, but I was dove hunting that morning and remember it was very cool.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> (PS... and I guess the age old question of whether the authorities frequent this website is finally answered.... welcome!)


LOL,, several of us have told yall. you can meet Sargent Harding anytime you want. Get on Lake Houston and act stupid. He has a really cool Boatright!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

[["The photos were taken by some bird watchers who were in the area and heard the gun shot." ]]

So a gun shot is heard and pictures of two guys are taken. Now there are pictures of these guys on the net and are said to be poachers. Where does this eight point deer come into the picture? I never saw a gun nor did I see a deer. And from the sounds of things neither has anyone else.

So what's the rest of the story? Did I miss something?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

pretty simple,, just like a camera in a store getting and picture. the Sgt would like to ask some questions. 

If you see someone around your car then it gets jacked, wouldn't you like to ask the person a question or two.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

waterspout said:


> pretty simple,, just like a camera in a store getting and picture. the Sgt would like to ask some questions.
> 
> If you see someone around your car then it gets jacked, wouldn't you like to ask the person a question or two.


Sure I would like to talk to them. I would like to hear the rest of this "poaching" story also.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Its appears that they had they're own game cams up as well!


----------



## HPDLakeSgt (Apr 25, 2010)

*Deer*

The deer was siezed by State Game Warden Susan Webb. I cropped the original pictures to focus on just the suspects. In the original pictures the deer's antlers can be seen on the ground next to the suspects. I have also attached a photo of the deer. The slug wound is visible on the front right shoulder.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

i guess they got spooked or figured they would retrieve the deer later


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope yall catch these guys and fine the heck out of them. Keep us posted.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the rest of the story


----------

